# Rider Referral Cards?



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I've seen many people mention "rider referral cards." Can someone give me an idea on how this works? Or, maybe someone can post a pic of what one looks like?

Thanks in advance for helping out this ULTRA newbie! 

Luxi


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's what you should be receiving in the mail 4-6 weeks after you start driving for Uber. (They will have your personal promo code printed on them). You can find this promo code near the top of your screen on the partners.uber.com dashboard.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you, Nautilis. I hope they send me a lot of them!


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I requested the cards 2 months ago and have not received a shipment.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Its interesting. The promo cards that I got months ago are not engraved with my personal promo code, but with a generic code ("ORANGECOUNTY"). I am not sure there is huge money in it, but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Its interesting. The promo cards that I got months ago are not engraved with my personal promo code, but with a generic code ("ORANGECOUNTY"). I am not sure there is huge money in it, but anything is better than nothing.


I wouldn't use those! Sounds like you got the wrong cards (unless your promo code that shows up on your dashboard is actually "ORANGECOUNTY"). If it isn't, you won't get any referral bonus $$

Here in Boston they have brand ambassadors that go out and promote Uber at events (brewery fests, concerts, parades, etc.). These guys usually have special referral codes like "BOSTONROCKS", "BOSBREWFEST", "HARPOONFEST", etc. Their sole job is to get people to sign up for an Uber account and they usually have free swag like Uber t-shirts, sunglasses, pens, etc. I'm guessing that "ORANGECOUNTY" is actually one of the ambassador's codes, not yours.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I wouldn't use those! Sounds like you got the wrong cards (unless your promo code that shows up on your dashboard is actually "ORANGECOUNTY"). If it isn't, you won't get any referral bonus $$
> 
> Here in Boston they have brand ambassadors that go out and promote Uber at events (brewery fests, concerts, parades, etc.). These guys usually have special referral codes like "BOSTONROCKS", "BOSBREWFEST", "HARPOONFEST", etc. Their sole job is to get people to sign up for an Uber account and they usually have free swag like Uber t-shirts, sunglasses, pens, etc. I'm guessing that "ORANGECOUNTY" is actually one of the ambassador's codes, not yours.


Dude have you got that email proclaiming:

GUESS WHAT UBER BOSTON?! GREAT NEWS! 
Now you ****ers get only $5 for signing someone up with your code! Cool! 
**** you, bow to uber. 
Love, 
Uber


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I wouldn't use those! Sounds like you got the wrong cards (unless your promo code that shows up on your dashboard is actually "ORANGECOUNTY"). If it isn't, you won't get any referral bonus $$
> 
> Here in Boston they have brand ambassadors that go out and promote Uber at events (brewery fests, concerts, parades, etc.). These guys usually have special referral codes like "BOSTONROCKS", "BOSBREWFEST", "HARPOONFEST", etc. Their sole job is to get people to sign up for an Uber account and they usually have free swag like Uber t-shirts, sunglasses, pens, etc. I'm guessing that "ORANGECOUNTY" is actually one of the ambassador's codes, not yours.


I believe you are correct. Since I never thought there was any direct benefit to me, I had not given out many of those cards.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

With Lyft you can order 250 card per month and they send them with your referral code already pre-printed on them. Referral bonus with Lyft is still $10.00

Order your cards here: http://get.lyft.com/referral-cards/

I also have a Microsoft Word .docx template for printing cards on the cheap Office Depot or Avery business card sheets. If anybody wants the file just message me here with your email and I will send it to you.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for helping me with my question. You are GREAT! I appreciate all the help you have provided!

Luxi
Providence


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> With Lyft you can order 250 card per month and they send them with your referral code already pre-printed on them. Referral bonus with Lyft is still $10.00
> 
> Order your cards here: http://get.lyft.com/referral-cards/
> 
> I also have a Microsoft Word .docx template for printing cards on the cheap Office Depot or Avery business card sheets. If anybody wants the file just message me here with your email and I will send it to you.


Hi, Looky:

I haven't figured out how to private message on this board yet. I would love to have a copy of the template you are offering. My email address is [email protected]. If anyone has a template for the Lyft cards, that would be great, too. Then I could start using them until I wait for my order to arrive from Uber.

Many thanks.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Hi, Looky:
> 
> I haven't figured out how to private message on this board yet. I would love to have a copy of the template you are offering. My email address is [email protected]. If anyone has a template for the Lyft cards, that would be great, too. Then I could start using them until I wait for my order to arrive from Uber.
> 
> ...


Templates sent.

We don't actually have private messaging on this forum. We do have what is called private conversations though. Click on "Inbox" in upper right hand corner and you will see "start conversation". You can have private conversations with individual members or groups of members.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Also see my post here which has Lyft templates and presentation ideas:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/has-any-one-here-tried-networking-with-local-bars.810/#post-7365


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is a Lyft template.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21560237/Lyft-BlankFillable-Cards(2).pdf


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I made QR codes that link directly to the Uber/Lyft website with my promo code already entered.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Templates sent.
> 
> We don't actually have private messaging on this forum. We do have what is called private conversations though. Click on "Inbox" in upper right hand corner and you will see "start conversation". You can have private conversations with individual members or groups of members.


You can also start a conversation by clicking on someone's avatar and clicking on "Start a conversation" IF the person enabled that feature. Default = enabled so most have it.


----------



## Bluepit22 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Bluepit22 (Jul 6, 2014)

I downloaded this from somewhere, but I can't remember where. I can send PDF if anyone's interested.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Bluepit22 said:


> View attachment 376


I would love a copy of your template, Blue. My emIl is [email protected]m.

THANK YOU!

Luxi
Providence


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Dude have you got that email proclaiming:
> 
> GUESS WHAT UBER BOSTON?! GREAT NEWS!
> Now you ****ers get only $5 for signing someone up with your code! Cool!
> ...


Same in SD. Dispersed almost all my cards and guess what....never seen an extra $5.00.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Dude have you got that email proclaiming:
> 
> GUESS WHAT UBER BOSTON?! GREAT NEWS!
> Now you ****ers get only $5 for signing someone up with your code! Cool!
> ...


I've gotten that. No cards, though.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I recently bugged Uber Support regarding these cards. One person sad there was an issue with the request system and asked me to click on a link to re-request, but the link went nowhere. When I bugged them again, a different person said that they no longer send drivers promo cards.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I recently bugged Uber Support regarding these cards. One person sad there was an issue with the request system and asked me to click on a link to re-request, but the link went nowhere. When I bugged them again, a different person said that they no longer send drivers promo cards.


So stupid. I never get any Uber referrals because I have no cards. I get Lyft referrals from time to time because I can get a box of 250 every month. Uber Fail!


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I recently bugged Uber Support regarding these cards. One person sad there was an issue with the request system and asked me to click on a link to re-request, but the link went nowhere. When I bugged them again, a different person said that they no longer send drivers promo cards.


If it helps, you can get 250 cards from vistaprint.com for free...I know it's a pain in the ass, but it's a way to get some referral bucks into your pocket.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The free designs available are pretty limited, and you can't upload your own files.

These are the least two offensive designs I found. Which one do you like?


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Joanne said:


> The free designs available are pretty limited, and you can't upload your own files.
> 
> These are the least two offensive designs I found. Which one do you like?
> View attachment 446
> ...


I like them both very much! I would probably go with the second one because of the pink in the first one -- pink might confuse people with Lyft. Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I like both too. Give 1st one to the ladies and 2nd one to the gentlemen.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> pink might confuse people with Lyft.


And the dividing line is a bit mustache-shaped.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Ok I ordered both! I told myself that I'd never pay for cards. Oh well. $10


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I changed the tagline to "A taxi alternative via your mobile phone"


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

The second less 'florid' one matches the 'Uber Feel (TM)' better.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Ok I ordered both! I told myself that I'd never pay for cards. Oh well. $10


If you want to make money in your own business, which the Uber and Lyft opportunities are, you need to spend a few bucks. The consolation is that you can write that $10 off as a valid business expense. Keep your packing slips/receipts!  That $10 investment will come back ten-fold over the course of the year, whenever someone new uses Lyft or Uber as a result of the promo code on YOUR card.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what the current promo is for rider referral? is it still $20 or $30? In orange county specifically.
When I send a link with the rider app, it's showing "NULL" so hard to tell.
I was looking to make some cards, but I want to make sure the amount is correct.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I like them both very much! I would probably go with the second one because of the pink in the first one -- pink might confuse people with Lyft. Anyone else want to chime in?


I agree


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Does anyone know what the current promo is for rider referral? is it still $20 or $30? In orange county specifically.
> When I send a link with the rider app, it's showing "NULL" so hard to tell.
> I was looking to make some cards, but I want to make sure the amount is correct.


$20


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Does anyone know what the current promo is for rider referral? is it still $20 or $30? In orange county specifically.
> When I send a link with the rider app, it's showing "NULL" so hard to tell.
> I was looking to make some cards, but I want to make sure the amount is correct.


In Providence, it is $30.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I've seen many people mention "rider referral cards." Can someone give me an idea on how this works? Or, maybe someone can post a pic of what one looks like?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out this ULTRA newbie!
> 
> Luxi


This is the first I've heard of referral cards, where would I see or be able to get my promo code?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

On your Dashboard, right above the Summary Table with your rating, trips, and fares, it should say PROMOTION CODE: XXXXX


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> With Lyft you can order 250 card per month and they send them with your referral code already pre-printed on them. Referral bonus with Lyft is still $10.00
> 
> Order your cards here: http://get.lyft.com/referral-cards/
> 
> I also have a Microsoft Word .docx template for printing cards on the cheap Office Depot or Avery business card sheets. If anybody wants the file just message me here with your email and I will send it to you.


[email protected]


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> [email protected]


Sent.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> On your Dashboard, right above the Summary Table with your rating, trips, and fares, it should say PROMOTION CODE: XXXXX


I was looking for the template actually, I sent a few emails yo Uber and they always get right back, but not about this.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> I was looking for the template actually, I sent a few emails yo Uber and they always get right back, but not about this.


Just sent you an Uber referral card .pdf file. You can change the code and have them printed at Vista Print or someplace like that.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Same in SD. Dispersed almost all my cards and guess what....never seen an extra $5.00.


Lulu 
I miss San Diego so much, I was stationed there for a time. Perhaps if I visit you could make some off-the-system cash for a pickup at the airport, I'd reciprocate if you ever think of visiting the cradle of liberty. Now that would be a rad usage of this forum, if it were easy to collaborate as transportation people in our various cities to grab people at the airports. I feel like that's the big expense that people run into on vacations, which are expensive all around. 
Ride On
Sgt


----------



## Yamahalady (Jul 31, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> I requested the cards 2 months ago and have not received a shipment.


I requested my cards 4 months ago and never got them!
I emailed Uber and they told me my cards were on the way, but I never got the cards.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Yamahalady said:


> I requested my cards 4 months ago and never got them!
> I emailed Uber and they told me my cards were on the way, but I never got the cards.


They have discontinued the program to send cards to partners.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is an idea for a card to hand out. Covering both apps, and using a rider referral instead of a driver referral, you can rack up your own free rides. Just make a QR out of your personal referral URL.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

lol, that looks like it took a couple mins to put together XD

I don't think the 2 companies would like you advertising for the other, could be a reason to get you deactivated.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah it's a bit of a rush job. I don't pretend to be a graphic designer. As for advertising both, it's a challenge. Try the competition and take the one you like best. If the comments I hear from my riders around here are any tell, Uber has the better service in Detroit.
It's no different than driving for both, really.


----------



## indiestace (Aug 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Just sent you an Uber referral card .pdf file. You can change the code and have them printed at Vista Print or someplace like that.


Can you send me the same, please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I just got a stack of cards mailed to me from Uber


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Link to the Uber template: http://partnerpromotions.weebly.com/uploads/2/6/0/5/26057942/uber-emailtemplate-editable-o.pdf


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Like others - I have never seen a "reward" ever on my statements and have gone through the entire stack of cards that were sent to me over the past year. I know for a fact at least some of them were used too. Very shady. I wrote in about it once and got nowhere.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I did get paid for the 1 I had a friend use. Normally though I give out my passenger code because then I get an email right away that it was used. I use the credit so that's why.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I made QR codes that link directly to the Uber/Lyft website with my promo code already entered.


What's that address?

{Edit: I found it. I can't post it though because the site says I'm a n00b. Feel free to enlighten the others.}


----------



## mkelady (Jul 15, 2014)

your personal promo code is on your dashboard. you fill it in on the cards. If you you haven't received your cards, go to your local office and pick them up.


----------



## Kevin Young (Oct 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Just sent you an Uber referral card .pdf file. You can change the code and have them printed at Vista Print or someplace like that.


Hello All  This is an awesome forum! Can someone please email me your Uber referral card template please  I can only find the editable flier templates. It would be greatly appreciated!
quicksilverboy3212 @ yahoo


----------



## Uber Driver Gary (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's another new frustrated Uber driver. Uber sent me a link to their business card template, and I got a 404 error code (page not found).

Please, would someone send me templates, files, or PDFs that I can use to create my own business cards and fliers?


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber Driver Gary said:


> Here's another new frustrated Uber driver. Uber sent me a link to their business card template, and I got a 404 error code (page not found).
> 
> Please, would someone send me templates, files, or PDFs that I can use to create my own business cards and fliers?


Hi Gary, I have tried several methods to find links and templates to the referral business cards, including emailing Uber help, and I've gotten nothing. I've tentatively concluded that they don't offer them any longer. You could still print up some of your own, however, and I'm considering doing that...


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Vistaprint has the Uber referral cards. I ordered some about a month ago and have them in the car. Some pax were like but we already have an account. Some pax friends that they bring with them don't though. A box was $10. Last week I had a Passenger Acquisition Reward on my pay statement and I had to look up what it was. I had seen where the money for referrals went under Promotion or Other, so that had me puzzled.


----------



## Robin Stokes Driver (Apr 7, 2017)

LookyLou said:


> Just sent you an Uber referral card .pdf file. You can change the code and have them printed at Vista Print or someplace like that.


Can u send me one


----------

